# Lincoln 3550 All American



## AxeMaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,

Just wanted to let everyone know Welding Supplies From IOC has really good prices on helmets. And, if you sign up for their mailing list you get $15 off anything over $150. I bought the Lincoln 3550 All American for $224.99 + Free Shipping. This helmet usually sells for around $261.00.




All American.png (78.15 KiB) Viewed 33 times


----------

